# Is your French wine made in Spain?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's well-known on this forum (thanks to Baldilocks) that the Italians import Spanish olive oil and sell it as their own. But apparently the French are doing the same with Spanish wine - passing it off as French and selling it on with a huge mark-up.

One of the reasons is that the domestic market is falling - the Spanish aren't drinking enough wine. So come on folks, help them out!

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/04/16/inenglish/1429189762_511844.html


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I am always happy to lend a hand in the UK.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Somewhat ironic considering that Spanish wine tankers occasionally used to be attacked in France.


----------



## rosecup (Jun 11, 2015)

Interesting article. By the way there's an excellent documentary/film (you can download from Apple TV if you have it) called 'A Year in Burgundy' about artisan wine producers.
I notice the price of champagne is dropping in France because a lot of people are buying Italian Prosecco. You can buy decent champagne for 15 euro a bottle, I'll drink to that!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If they're suffering anything like the media attack we are in the UK over drinking, I am not surprised they are giving up! Hardly a week goes by without The Times carrying an article about how so many people are giving up the juice, and how the ones that aren't are heading for doom. Or maybe it just seems like that following the sad death of Charles Kennedy.

The Government hasn't helped with this 20-ish units a week advice. I can do that on a Saturday alone.

It's affected me deeply  After constant guilt with the knowledge I might be at 150% to 200% of the guideline some weeks I decided to count units. Then I got so fed up with counting units, I just decided to give up. That was 3 months ago.

So sorry, unless somebody talks some sense into me, I won't be helping with consumption figures any time soon.

How have you found living in Spain booze-wise? I hear that many expats over do it, is that the case?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Wine*



Horlics said:


> If they're suffering anything like the media attack we are in the UK over drinking, I am not surprised they are giving up! Hardly a week goes by without The Times carrying an article about how so many people are giving up the juice, and how the ones that aren't are heading for doom. Or maybe it just seems like that following the sad death of Charles Kennedy.
> 
> The Government hasn't helped with this 20-ish units a week advice. I can do that on a Saturday alone.
> 
> ...


Many years ago, a Swiss acquaintance told me that in his part of the country people generally drink a glass of wine and a glass of water. I don't know if it helps the liver or not, but that is what I always do.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Justina said:


> Many years ago, a Swiss acquaintance told me that in his part of the country people generally drink a glass of wine and a glass of water. I don't know if it helps the liver or not, but that is what I always do.


Someon I know who had a stroke was told to do that.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Wif they pass it off as French it is illegal. Most usually state on the bottle "made with wine from more than one country" usually found on the cheapest plonk. Have seen Australian wine which says bottled in the UK. Again cheap brands.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> How have you found living in Spain booze-wise? I hear that many expats over do it, is that the case?



OH doesn't drink alcohol at all (she has other vices).
I drink less than I did but for the past ten years since leaving the UK I haven't drunk that much anyway.
Czech beer was too heavy and Czech wine resembled _ordure._ I stick to a daily couple of half-filled glasses of good wine now but drink more when out to dinner - we do tend to go out to eat with friends fairly regularly.
Living in Spain has made no difference to how I drink apart from the fact that I now drink more wine than beer or spirits.
Mind you, I treated myself to a bottle of twelve-year-old Auchentoschan Single Malt whiskey last week..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Justina said:


> Many years ago, a Swiss acquaintance told me that in his part of the country people generally drink a glass of wine and a glass of water. I don't know if it helps the liver or not, but that is what I always do.


I've always done that. Apart from anything else it stops you drinking too much just to quench your thirst.

I drink about the same amount here as I did in the UK - little and often - but whereas in the UK I drank draught bitter, here I drink red wine or _tinto de verano_ because I don't like fizzy lager. Very occasionally I will have a G&T or a mojito. I really hate getting drunk and waking up with a hangover. I can't drink at lunchtime any more, it spoils the rest of the day.


----------



## atomheartmother (Jun 7, 2015)

One of the best moments of living in Salamanca was buying wine from the La Rioja region (one of the best producers in the world) for 2,99 euro a bottle on Carrefour. Maybe that (and all the weed altogether) is why I spent my entire exchange feeling so hazy...


----------

